# Looking to start off my 1st coffee set up?



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi just new to the forum. I'm looking to start up with my 1st coffee set up. My budget is about £1500 but can be tweaked.

Quite like lelit mara x but read a post that a few people are getting metal bits coming thro in the water. Kinda put me off.

Just looking for what people think is a good coffee set up for the money & first time.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Lelit Elizabeth and eureka specialita. Pretty much perfect for the budget. You'll want some extras such as tamper, knock box


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Been looking at the specialita & the niche but you cant get them for the love of money at the minute. so the specialita is top of the menu for now.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

What do you drink?

Everyone will likely give you different options as to the 'best' set up for your budget (including me), but if you enjoy espresso I would suggest a truly excellent set up can be had for much less than £1500.

I would recommend a Cafelat Robot with pressure gauge for around £500 and either a Niche for the same sort of money or a manual grinder like a 1zpresso JX pro for £190. You'll need some decent scales of course but should be able to get an exceptional espresso set up for under £1000.

If you want convenience and milk drinks it may get a bit more expensive...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Acs Minima and specilita would suit


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

_HH_ said:


> What do you drink?
> 
> Everyone will likely give you different options as to the 'best' set up for your budget (including me), but if you enjoy espresso I would suggest a truly excellent set up can be had for much less than £1500.
> 
> ...


 Hi thanks for the suggestions. I drink cappuccino & latte also the Mrs does also. Maybe 1 or 2 a day not a massive coffee drinking like some folk but do love 1 in the mornings.

I looked at the cafelat & flair but I have nothing to make the milk frothy. Thats my only issue with that.

For the niche I've tried looking online for them. Cant seem to buy them anywhere plus I can even see where to register for 1 on there site.


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> Acs Minima and specilita would suit


 Thanks I'll have a look into it. Much appreciated


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you don't mind pulling levers and a more manual approach, La Pavonnis are a nice little tidy machine. They can steam nicely.


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

As far as I'm aware you can only purchase the Niche through Indiegogo, they only seem to have sold out US listings atm though. You could email [email protected] for more info.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

They dont have stock the next run is april, you can subscribe to their email list when new stuff gets released


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Or pay £925 for the one on eBay (definitely don't do this by the way)


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Bobbrown said:


> Or pay £925 for the one on eBay (definitely don't do this by the way)


 I seen that on ebay & defo won't be paying that for it. Anyone that buys that needs there head checked.


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

RobDGio said:


> Lelit Elizabeth and eureka specialita. Pretty much perfect for the budget. You'll want some extras such as tamper, knock box


 Thanks mate after looking into the elizabeth ive decided thats the machine that im going to get. Much appericated.


----------

